# Little League World Series



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know if any of you are watching these series, but if you would take 5 mins and watch these 12 yr. kids play, it will bring back what baseball is all about. 

I really love watching these games, really, just watch a game for a few minutes, I just can't say enough about these games.  

8:00 pm 
LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD SERIES PRESENTED BY HONDA: BETHLEHEM, PA VS. HARLEM, NEW YORK CITY, NY 
10:00 pm ESPN2
LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD SERIES PRESENTED BY HONDA: GLENDALE, AZ VS. APTOS, CA ESPN2


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I've been watching except for last night as I wasn't home. I'll be rooting for Glendale tonight - home of where I went to high school. I wonder where these kids play in Glendale? James, do you know? I'd be curious which park or school. Maybe I'll find out tonight???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I used to watch them with my uncle all the time. They are fun to watch! Anoyone know if ESPN 2 or ESPN Classic replays past little league WS?


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

They are alot of fun and the best is to be there in person. My son played on the 1989 Davenport East team that lost to Trumbell Connecticut 4-3 in the first round. Spectacular view and the place is so well guarded that you would be amazed. Back then the Taiwan team was there and I, who was President of the league, was able to me Mike Schmidt, Johnny Bench, Jim Palmer, Chris Sabo, and Carl Yaztrzemski. I find myself watching and remembering alot of the good memories.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I really enjoy the Little League World Series. When one of the kids was talking about his pitches, I was amazed. LOL. Most major leaguers don't have that variety, and he did a really good job.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

That Kentucky/Asia game was a great game last night on ESPN.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

ABC Sports Championship Television. .  

I don't know if I agree with the way Louisville coaches it's team or not. The asst coach (not the manager) yells at the players during the commercial breaks. Steve Levy called him a jerk a week or so ago and they didn't play anymore of the audio clips from him for the rest of the game. The same coach was miced last night and Brent and the producers didn't use one of the conversations last night. I can't remember what it was about though. All of the announcers thought Alvey was pitching too long last night. Should of been taken out after 4 innings. 

It was a great series. I enjoyed all of the games that I watched. If there is MLB in 7 to 10 years then I look forward to seeing a few of these guys in the big leagues.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

On Saturday night, I was impressed that the team and the coaches from Worcester seemed to be having fun--all except for the picher who looked very tense. And his coaches kept coming to the mound to tell him to relax and have fun. 

In their consolation game, everyone played out of position (and the 4'4" third baseman pitched). They lost 9-1 to a team that still used their ace pitcher, but they enjoyed themselves. 

I didn't like the attitude of the Kentucky coaches either, but they did win it all, and they deserve our congratulations.


----------

